# Suche eine Logfile-Analyse für Postfix



## win_tho (1. Nov. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

von nun von einem Plesk 8.6 Server mit QMail auf ISPConfig 3 mit Postfix umgestiegen. Was ich jedoch schmerzlich vermisse, ist eine Möglichkeit nachzuvollziehen, wann welche Mail angekommen und versendet wurde. 

Unter Plesk hatte ich ein Greylisting Controll Panel, dass das wunderbar dargestellt hat. Hier habe ich mal ein Bild gefunden.

Gibt es soetwas auch für die normalen Postfix log. Habe oft Anfragen von Kunden der Art "Ich habe keine Mail bekommen". Und da konnte man immer wunderbar nachschauen und hat gesehen, dass die Zieladresse falsch war, usw..


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2011)

Das geht auch auf der Shell mit:

grep empfaenger@email.tld /var/log/mail.log

bzw:

grep absender@email.tld /var/log/mail.log


----------



## win_tho (1. Nov. 2011)

Danke für den Tipp, da steht halt auch immer jeder POP3-Login- und Logout drinn. Und so schön bunt ist es auch nicht


----------



## Laubie (1. Nov. 2011)

hmm... könnte man sich ja auch zur not mal selber dängeln...
wenn du fertig bist, ich hätte es auch gerne 

Grüße


----------



## Till (1. Nov. 2011)

Zitat von win_tho:


> Danke für den Tipp, da steht halt auch immer jeder POP3-Login- und Logout drinn. Und so schön bunt ist es auch nicht


Stimmt. Bunt kriege ich es zwar nicht hin auf der Shell, die pop3 logins kriegt man aber noch mit einem weiteren grep auf postfix rausgefiltert:

grep empfaenger@email.tld /var/log/mail.log | grep postfix


----------

